# Finally got my answer to m post about Air Force recruitment from the CFRC



## RTaylor (29 May 2008)

Finally got my answer to m post about Air Force recruitment from the CFRC in Halifax after waiting oodles of time and hearing oodles more of pewp.

I'll be starting basic on July 7th! See you there!  

Totally stoked, got the call going to the hospital to pick up my wife and newborn son, what a crazy day.   ;D


----------



## Slaw (29 May 2008)

Thats great man!!! I'll see you there....or actually on the 17th for swear in if thats the day you get sworn in. Got my package today in the mail with the joining instructions. Leaving Halifax on the 6th. Can't friggin wait!!! what a relief though.


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 May 2008)

Ha finally its DONE!  I don't have to listen to you anymore about your application!   ;D   You know I'm just joshin ya!  Ok July 7th eh?  Not sure but I could be making that one too so hope to see ya there!  Congrats again on your Son, have you picked out a name yet?  Kyle is a very nice name.   :


----------



## Celticgirl (29 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> Finally got my answer to m post about Air Force recruitment from the CFRC in Halifax after waiting oodles of time and hearing oodles more of pewp.
> 
> I'll be starting basic on July 7th! See you there!
> 
> Totally stoked, got the call going to the hospital to pick up my wife and newborn son, what a crazy day.   ;D



Great news! Now go relax and enjoy the next month and a half with your family.


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Great news! Now go relax and enjoy the next month and a half with your family.



Ya it will be great practice actually.  You will have already been getting up before dawn every morning a month before you even get to BMQ!    Only instead of feeding or getting your son back to sleep, you'll be, well running.   ;D


----------



## RTaylor (29 May 2008)

LOL I can't wait for Basic, that way I can start my career and be able to support my family with a great job.

Right now my wife is going back to the hospital in Kentville, when they gave her the Spinal for her painkillers before the c-section it never healed right and something inside is leaking. I'm pretty worried but I've been assured that she'll be OK. It's also given me and my 2 boys (Noah who is 4 and Jonah who is 4 days) a chance to hang out and bond a bit. I'm really digging the month I have to be with them. 

And I really can't wait till I leave my current job and tell my useless supervisor to have fun at her dead end job of $13/hr that she works at because it makes her feel like a god. Oh man am I anticipating telling her she's dumber than a stump and shouldn't be in the position she holds (she's never taken a call at a call center yet rips on people for not doing calls right).

Im happy now


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 May 2008)

*Dear Supervisor,

Go fly a kite.  

Tootles!  Kyle*


That was my resignation letter to Tim Hortons when I was 14 lol.  Oh my, not very mature but worth it at the time.

Like I said, we're all happy for ya bud!  Good luck!


----------



## PMedMoe (29 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> And I really can't wait till I leave my current job and tell my useless supervisor to have fun at her dead end job of $13/hr that she works at because it makes her feel like a god. Oh man am I anticipating telling her she's dumber than a stump and shouldn't be in the position she holds (she's never taken a call at a call center yet rips on people for not doing calls right).



As much as I'm sure you would love to tell her that (who hasn't been there?) I would advise you to refrain.  You may encounter her (or someone just like her) in your life again.  Just as you may encounter your "favorite" recruiting officer in the military.  Don't burn bridges unless you absolutely have to.

BTW, congrats on the call.  Please stop slagging the CFRC now!


----------



## Celticgirl (29 May 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> As much as I'm sure you would love to tell her that (who hasn't been there?) I would advise you to refrain.  You may encounter her (or someone just like her) in your life again.  Just as you may encounter your "favorite" recruiting officer in the military.  Don't burn bridges unless you absolutely have to.
> 
> BTW, congrats on the call.  Please stop slagging the CFRC now!



I agree with Moe. What if your supervisor decides to join the CF and you end up having to work with her (or under her)?


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I agree with Moe. What if your supervisor decides to join the CF and you end up having to work with her (or under her)?



Wow I should have thought of that too, if the CF ever franchises a Timmies and opens up a "Pastry and Cream Filling Technician (Officer)" position I might be SOL.   :-\


----------



## Dolphado (30 May 2008)

hey Congrats on getting in and on the bouncing baby boy!  I have 2 as well and I love it.  Maybe I'll see you around the Mega, if not have a great basic!  Plus don't worry about the call center I work at one too, Teletech is awful for that.  I'm in the same boat, can't wait to walk out the spinny doors for the last time.


----------



## MamaBear (30 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> And I really can't wait till I leave my current job and tell my useless supervisor to have fun at her dead end job of $13/hr that she works at because it makes her feel like a god. Oh man am I anticipating telling her she's dumber than a stump and shouldn't be in the position she holds (she's never taken a call at a call center yet rips on people for not doing calls right).
> 
> Im happy now



Gee, you were doing so well until that last paragraph  :


----------



## RTaylor (30 May 2008)

Ive been putting up with the job I absolutely hate for well over a few years now due to lack of anything else in my area.

Theres about as much chance of my current sup going into the military as there is me sprouting wings and learning to fly, she's one of those idiots who spout anti-military crap when they get the chance that has 0 education behind it. The glow in the dark spook from the Mini Wheats box my son got the other day has more an idea on the Forces than she does, and more of a chance to get in.

I can't wait, I'm counting down the days until I get out of there, it's a horrid place to work especially with the constant threats to your employment if you do anything wrong, so horrid. The management should be fired and have donkeys replace them.

Hope to see a few people from here in Basic, w00t 

if anyone is wondering the reason Im up now, my baby needed nibbles and a dry rump and my older son is sick, and my wife is in the hospital overnight 1 1/2 hrs away having something done to her spine to stop the fluid from leaking out anymore. What a time.


----------

